# Moose hunting!



## Raket (Nov 16, 2011)

Any other moose hunters here? Have had nice hunting season with some succes. Here's my last weekend bull, 12 points (eastern count). Our moose ain't as big as in Canada, this one weighed 271kg gutted/skinned and without head. That's good here, maybe thin in Canada?

View attachment 207434


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice moose Moose is on my bucket list. Never hunted them but I can say they eat very well.


----------



## JDCOMPACTMAN (Nov 16, 2011)

might fine specimen you shot there.


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 16, 2011)

Good job! I killed one in Newfoundland in September. I brought back 300 pounds of boned out, packaged meat and boy is it good. I hope that I can go again some time.


----------



## Raket (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank's, the antlers ain't that huge but make still a nice wall decoration as soon as i get them from my friend, who's preparing them. Should have them home by christmas. :msp_cool: The meat is great, sent 10kg to this guy who makes cold smoke meat. In spring i'll be making jerky, i't great to have with when hunting or working in forest. And as it's pretty salty it makes you thirsty!


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice moose!

That will be an eater!

What kind, caliber rifle is that? Looks like a fine scope as well?


----------



## Raket (Nov 17, 2011)

ShoerFast said:


> Very nice moose!
> 
> That will be an eater!
> 
> What kind, caliber rifle is that? Looks like a fine scope as well?



Yeah, maybe best smoked tho. The rifle/scope combination is Mauser M03 8x68s with a Swarovski Z4i 2,5-10x56. It's a fine combination for my kind of hunting, but have caused me lot of argument with my wife.. :msp_smile: First she wanted to know how much i spent to it, but changed her mind and has since refused to hear it! Got the rifle last spring, and as it's seems decent shooter and kills moose well, i think it's a keeper.


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 17, 2011)

Raket said:


> Yeah, maybe best smoked tho. The rifle/scope combination is Mauser M03 8x68s with a Swarovski Z4i 2,5-10x56. It's a fine combination for my kind of hunting, but have caused me lot of argument with my wife.. :msp_smile: First she wanted to know how much i spent to it, but changed her mind and has since refused to hear it! Got the rifle last spring, and as it's seems decent shooter and kills moose well, i think it's a keeper.



You think your wife is a keeper??? 

Oh, the rifle is a keeper!!! 

Just kidding, they both are!

You can tell your wife that there are poor Horseshoers in America that only have '7'mm rifles, with only Ziess scopes, that only have elk to eat.

That 8X86 is a brute (monster) of a caliber! Not many here know much about it, but it out shoots most calibers you will see here!

Welcome to the site! I really enjoined your sharing your moose hunt!


----------



## Raket (Nov 17, 2011)

ShoerFast said:


> You think your wife is a keeper???
> 
> Oh, the rifle is a keeper!!!
> 
> ...





Haha! Thanks! I guess wife's a keeper too! I tend to change my guns every now and then, wife's been around almost ten years now so i guess i'm kinda stuck with her anyway! Rifles come and go, if there's something i don't like about one, it has to go. 8x68s has been my kind of dream for a long time. The ammo is problem here, and i have to reload, tho i would do it anyway. Been usin RWS brass and TIG and Accubond bullets. Don't like the bullet to much as it doesn't work that good. I think i'm going to barnes, swift, Norma, or maybe even Naturalis next season. The rifle is that heavy that it eats most recoil and makes the gun very easy to shoot. Zeiss scopes are great! The new "cheap" Duralyt series is by my little experience very, very good. Not to mention the other more expensive series like Victory which is surely as good as any european made high end scope. 8x68s is close to 8mm rem mag?


----------



## WesternSaw (Nov 17, 2011)

*Moose threads*



Raket said:


> Any other moose hunters here? Have had nice hunting season with some succes. Here's my last weekend bull, 12 points (eastern count). Our moose ain't as big as in Canada, this one weighed 271kg gutted/skinned and without head. That's good here, maybe thin in Canada?
> 
> View attachment 207434


Hello Raket
Nothing wrong with that moose you took! there's other threads on here concerning moose hunting with a few pictures, I may have even posted one myself.When I have time I'll see if I can find them.
Lawrence
http://www.arboristsite.com/great-outdoors/125438.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/great-outdoors/182070.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/great-outdoors/161886.htm


----------



## hanniedog (Nov 17, 2011)

Never had moose before does it taste like chicken as people say about other meats?


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 17, 2011)

hanniedog said:


> Never had moose before does it taste like chicken as people say about other meats?



A bull in rut is a bull in rut for any venison.

I would say aged and cooked the same way, moose will be cleaned up before the elk is gone. Then whitetail then mule deer, followed by antelope.

For the order most would enjoy it.


----------



## WesternSaw (Nov 17, 2011)

*Chicken !*

That's a new one to me! I have never eaten moose that tasted like chicken.I have shot four moose so far in life, ranging from two years of age up to about five or six.The last two that I took were the biggest and they came right to me when I was calling them in.They were both taken in the second week of October and they tasted fine.It's my belief that a lot depends on how and when the animal was harvested,did it die quickly or was it a long process.Where was the shot placed,gut shot,oh no! But that's just my opinion.
Lawrence


----------



## Raket (Nov 18, 2011)

petesoldsaw said:


> That's a new one to me! I have never eaten moose that tasted like chicken.I have shot four moose so far in life, ranging from two years of age up to about five or six.The last two that I took were the biggest and they came right to me when I was calling them in.They were both taken in the second week of October and they tasted fine.It's my belief that a lot depends on how and when the animal was harvested,did it die quickly or was it a long process.Where was the shot placed,gut shot,oh no! But that's just my opinion.
> Lawrence




Hahaha! I've never heard of such! The person claiming moose tastes like chicken has probably eaten chicken!! My family eats from 100 to 200kg of moose per year, we shoot (my hunting club) first year calves to, cows and bulls as well, from all ages. This year we are supposed to shoot 51 altogether. Moose does not taste like chicken, maybe if you marinade young calf meat in chicken stock..?


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice. I would like to shoot a moose #1 and an elk #2 one day.


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 22, 2011)

I like all venison. I have killed and eaten a number of elk and this year, the moose. I have to put the moose a notch above the elk on taste, but I'll gladly take either.


----------



## Nitroman (Nov 23, 2011)

hanniedog said:


> Never had moose before does it taste like chicken as people say about other meats?



Moose tastes like moose, there is nothing else to compare it too. Yes, I would say the 8x68mm is so close to the 8mm mag as to be indistinguishable, but it has far more kewl factor.


----------



## Dill (Dec 20, 2011)

Is 8x68 a popular caliber or a wildcat? I don't think I've stumbled on one in the states and I own a ton of odd mauser calibers. 
I shot mine with a 9.3x62.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 20, 2011)

I use to hunt those swamp donkeys quite a bit, i guess i've shot something like 25 of them. This is one of the bigger ones,







I don't hunt them any longer, as they are pretty close to last, on the list of meat that i like.

Rob


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 20, 2011)

*Sawyer Rob*

That's a nice looking animal you have posted up.What's was the spread on that one?
Lawrence


----------



## Raket (Dec 21, 2011)

Dill said:


> Is 8x68 a popular caliber or a wildcat? I don't think I've stumbled on one in the states and I own a ton of odd mauser calibers.
> I shot mine with a 9.3x62.



8x68s is not a popular caliber here, I don't know anyone else using it, haven't even heard. It is pretty popular in it's home country Germany and nearby countries. (It was introduced by RWS in 1939, but then there was some kind of obstruction for just about everything.. :msp_mellow: ) So I guess you could say it's a wildcat here! At the moment, i know only one place selling ammo to it in Finland. But no problem, i load my ammo anyway. I've got a bunch of real nice RWS and swiss Thuner brass to keep up for years. The ballistics should be close to 8mm rem.mag. 9,3x62 is a great moose caliber! Last season i still shot mine with a Sauer 202 in 9,3x62, a very good combination, but not that great from greater distance, like over 200m or so. My friend bought a sako 85 in their 370 sako mag. He has shot some 10 moose so far this year. Seems like a good moose round too.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 21, 2011)

petesoldsaw said:


> That's a nice looking animal you have posted up.What's was the spread on that one?
> Lawrence



If i remember right, that one was close to 60" and like i said before, it's one of the biggest i've shot.

I shot it with a .338-06, as at the time it was my "go to gun". I had built it for my brown bear hunting, but i also carried it a lot on other hunts too...

As for the 8x68S, i do know several guys on line that hunt with it, but like was already said, it's not popular here. It's a GREAT round, with enough power for anything in north America. The 200NP's works really well with that cartridge, and handloading is the only way a person could afford to shoot one much over here, at least it's what i would use...

Rob


----------



## Dill (Dec 21, 2011)

I assume my favorite caliber of 6.5x55 is popular over there? I haven't shot a moose with it, but a few deer and a black bear have fallen to a sportizerized Husky.
My wife has a short carbine in same caliber that she is planning on using for moose hunting, if she gets drawn for a permit.


----------



## Raket (Dec 21, 2011)

Dill said:


> I assume my favorite caliber of 6.5x55 is popular over there? I haven't shot a moose with it, but a few deer and a black bear have fallen to a sportizerized Husky.
> My wife has a short carbine in same caliber that she is planning on using for moose hunting, if she gets drawn for a permit.



well, 6,5x55 is not that popular, but very common. This is a .308/30-06 country, some "hotshots" are using 9,3x62 or even 45-70govt. 308 and 06 are what i call "generally accepted calibers for a standard finnish hunter"! There are lots of moose hunters here that are so conservative with the caliber issues that they simply don't accept anything else but 308/06 6,5 or if a bit more liberal, even 9,3x62. 6,5x55 is the smallest caliber accepted for moose hunting here. I personally think that using 6,5x55 or 308 is like using a 13" bar for 20" diameter trees. It's enough but only barely, and also not that wise. Just my opinion. I have shot one moose with 6,5x55 and it died alright! I just think it's more better for deer sized game. Don't get me wrong, i think 6,5 is a great round for many things!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 21, 2011)

A 260 Remington has the same balistics as the 6.5x55 using the same bullets. Anything one will do the other will do just as well, and there are quite a few 260's sold in the US every year...

Rob


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Dec 29, 2011)

I haven't gotten a tag since I've been old enough to hunt. 

A buddy I work with in the summer guides in the fall 

This is a great video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31mRIIzUtuI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

